# Hiding in the open?



## The Fark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

Any tips on hiding out in the open? Say, for instance, If I was attempting to remain undetected in a large crowd of people? Or maybe trying to hide from someone who is familiar with the way I look, walk, or act? Just a curiosity, I suppose.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You should search facebook for people your age, race, sex and then based on location - search pictures and find someone that looks like you. Book mark them, and then add a few more. Never know when that might come in handy


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Ripon said:


> You should search facebook for people your age, race, sex and then based on location - search pictures and find someone that looks like you. Book mark them, and then add a few more. Never know when that might come in handy


Can you say "identity theft?" I knew you could.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Stay in till dark.....Easy!


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Umm, lemme see. Is this a serious question? Oh, what the heck. I'll play along.

Baseball cap. Check. Dark sunglasses. Check. Looks like you have a little hitch in your get along. Check.

Hoodie. Check. Different shoes. Check. Layered clothes. Check. Gloves on. Check. Reading a paper. Check.

When in Rome, doing as the Romans. Check. 

Blending into a crowd is the easiest thing on the planet to do. Child's play.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Start by not getting tattoos and piercings. Stay away from the bright green mohawks too - they tend to stand out in a crowd.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

I guess practice would make perfect. As long as your not dressed as a rodeo clown it should be easy to blend into a crowd.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Reversible Jackets.
Put a bandaid on your face (like Nelly or Fitty Cent or one of those guys use to - no don't laugh, I don't know my rappers). Along with sunglasses and a hat, people will focus on the bandage. Maybe get a big fake mole to add.

Keep in mind that the face recognition software in Vegas and airports keys in on a lot of features that you can't easily change.

Also - as long as you are still, it doesn't matter what kind of camo you have on. If you move, it still doesn't matter. I know that was intended as a quote for wilderness dress and behavior, but it also applies in crowds. Be still. Be grey.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

duck, tie a shoe drop something etc.. leave your shoe lace untied tie it over and over again. loose a "contact lense" must hold eye while doing it.


hoodie, keep walking... in opposite direction from what you want to get detected. if foward moving makeup if you got it, glasses. some of it could stand out like a soar thumb. change of apperance etc.. dye, shave, or add fake facial hair. a good full bushy beard can hide a lot of face and mask facial recognition unless it bypasses facial hair. putty skin drink water, dehydrate self, eye colour changing contacts, tatoos.

anyone that actually expects to hide can assemble a disguise kit fairly easily. 

Crawling around on the ground will attract attention unless the crowd are in it with you.


----------



## The Fark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice, everybody. My friends an I were joking around with the idea of hiding in plain sight, so I figured I'd see if any one here had any thoughts about it. :lol:


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Just dress other than you normally do in a style your friends and family aren't used to and obscur your facial features. Than look dirty, hungry, helpless, weak and wimper, " But Obama said he would take care of us", "why doesn't my free IPhone work" and you should blend into any crowd in American wandering around looking for someone to take care of them when shtf.

:mrgreen:


----------

